# 245 40 18



## klill001 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am looking at running this size 245 40 18 all around my Z. Is anyone else out there running this tire size? If so have you had any issues with the ABS or anything else?
Thanks


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

klill001 said:


> I am looking at running this size 245 40 18 all around my Z. Is anyone else out there running this tire size? If so have you had any issues with the ABS or anything else?
> Thanks



The VDC will only see differences in the diameter of the tire...if the delta between the two front and two rear tires' profile is too great, it will trigger. If they are all the same, you will be fine. I have seen a couple ppl do this so they can rotate tires.


----------



## klill001 (Oct 11, 2007)

OK, thanks


----------

